# Agrifab ATV 3 Point Trailer



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Has anyone had a first hand look at Agrifab's new implement trailer? It will accept cat 0 or 1 implements. Looks kinda interesting.

<img src=http://www.agri-fab.com/assets/productslarge/45-0353L.jpg>


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

This is the specs they give on it.

Agri–Fab ATV 3–Point Trailer
For use with Agri–Fab ATV 3–point implements. Allows three–point attachments to ATVs or garden tractors through a standard hitch; eliminates any weight load that limits steering. Adjustable from category 0–1. 1500–lb., 12 Volt lift winch with remote rocker switch.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

With all the discussion we've had lately on sleeve hitches that work independently of the mower lift, this might be a viable alternative. Northern Tool is selling it for $499.00


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Argee-that picture isn't so good... Can you post a link to the the Northern site where you found it?:nerd:

Nevermind--you fixed it


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

OK Argee i fixed your picture.
Jody


<img src=http://www.agri-fab.com/assets/productslarge/45-0353L.jpg>


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Johnray as you can see, my good bud has taken care of it for me.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Argee i just fixed it in your post too.
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Jody,
PM me on what I did wrong.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Picture looks the same to me. What did you do to it?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Argee i PM you.
Jody


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

much more better. Now if only someone could find a good picture of that infamous Craftsman sleeve hitch....


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Man, the more I look at it, it seems like that would be one heck of a set up..like pulling tandem trailers.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Sleeve Hitch
<img src=http://content.sears.com/data/product_images/071/25241/07125241000-dlv.jpg>


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

you da man!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

And this is the NEW AND IMPROVED SLEEVE HITCH

<img src=http://content.sears.com/data/product_images/071/24535/07124535000-dlv.jpg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I take it you got the picture posting down pat:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Thats the one I was looking for. I just saw that on the Sears website after you posted the first one. 
Whats the benefit to these sleeve hitches verus the factory hitch that comes with the tractor?:nerd:


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

ok nevermind...from the Sears website:

"Fits garden tractors built 2002 and beyond. To be used with sleeve tillage attachments, rear grader blade. Heavy-duty hitch; pulls attachments at proper angle for the best performance.
"


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *And this is the NEW AND IMPROVED SLEEVE HITCH
> 
> <img src=http://content.sears.com/data/product_images/071/24535/07124535000-dlv.jpg> *


And for this "new and improved" model:

"1-time installation of mounting brackets to the tractor allows the sleeve hitch to be removed with one bolt to be able to utilize a bagger attachment or other tow tractor attachment."


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

The new and improved model has a separate lift lever. Allows it to be used independently from the attachment lift. On my sleeve hitch, the same lever that lifts the mower deck also actuates the linkage on the sleeve hitch. It pretty much renders the sleeve hitch as useless when the mower deck is attached to the tractor. As far as removing the bale (the part that the attachments hook up to) I pull two pins and it's off. So now I guess they have it dow to one pin. If I didn't already own a sleeve hitch and the attachments that go with it I'd probably opt for the 3PH trailer from Agrifab.


----------

